# femoral arterial and venous sheath placement



## lclemen (Oct 15, 2013)

Can somoene help me code this?  I'm not sure how to code the femoral venous sheath placement,  I have code 36200  for the arteriotomy.  Thanks.  Lisa


PROCEDURE PERFORMED:  
Right common femoral arteriotomy and a 6-French sheath placement, right common femoral venous sheath placement.  

DETAILS OF THE PROCEDURE:  
The patient was prepped and draped in a sterile fashion. Micropuncture needle was used to obtain access and was switched to a 6-French sheath with Seldinger technique.  

The patient tolerated the procedure well. The sheath was sewed in place. The patient is being transferred to the operating room for aortic valve replacement


----------



## zoting.arvind@gmail.com (Oct 17, 2013)

it can be 36140 rather than 36200 since the catheter had not reached aorta


----------



## dpeoples (Oct 17, 2013)

lclemen said:


> Can somoene help me code this?  I'm not sure how to code the femoral venous sheath placement,  I have code 36200  for the arteriotomy.  Thanks.  Lisa
> 
> 
> PROCEDURE PERFORMED:
> ...



36200 is incorrect, I think you meant 36620

take a look at 36000 for the venous access

HTH


----------



## lclemen (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the help.  I'm going to code 36140 and 36000.  Thanks again.


----------

